# Fat vs. Skinny...again



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Trying to decide if I wan to go with Fat Boys or stick with my Flatlines for 3D. I'd be giving up a bit of speed with the Fat Boys and according to TAP I'd be getting a lot more drop out to 35-40 yards. Linejammers cost me even more speed.
Any input???


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i been using goldtip ultralight 22 pro series. There not as fat as a fat shaft and i get crazy speeds out of them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrrU030Nb_Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCejSqy5TUU


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

*boy oh boy*

I love it when we get on this one! Here is something noone ever considers. Question for you guys like me who occasionaly MISS a target. I have proved this to myself and wonder if anone else has considered it. Miss a target with a goldtip expedition hunter or an eason axis. And 8 out of 10 times. You will recover an entacct shaft. Mis a target with a 9.3 or a fatboy and your lucky if your able to remove all the pieces off the range. Yes speed is a consideration as well as line cutting capibility. But what about the longivity and toughness of the shaft itself. Not to take away from the thread and hope I don't offend the poster but I would like some feedback on my thought. Thanks andy


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would shoot the arrow that groups the best and go with it hitting your mark is what counts not the size or speed of the arrow


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

If you are shooting unmarked distance the skinny shafts will always win out all else being equal.less drag equals less drop tighter pins gaps. My scores jumped big time when i finally found this out by trying all the different arrows. Waisted alot of money but i learned alot in the process.ps i got some fayboys/clx2/x-cutters/linejammers/ultrlite 22 pros all for sale,i will be shooting 3-28 acc's from now on.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

1tiger said:


> If you are shooting unmarked distance the skinny shafts will always win out all else being equal.less drag equals less drop tighter pins gaps. My scores jumped big time when i finally found this out by trying all the different arrows. Waisted alot of money but i learned alot in the process.ps i got some fayboys/clx2/x-cutters/linejammers/ultrlite 22 pros all for sale,i will be shooting 3-28 acc's from now on.


Im trying ace's this year:mg: Hoping to pick up some yardage with high foc and a super low draw coefficient!


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

how much for the 22's?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Levi, McCarthy, Hopkins...3D and Fat shafts these guys don't use skinny what's that tell you. They can shoot any arrow they want as long as it's from their sponsors company. McCarthy shoots Fatboy's wouldn't you think Easton would want him to shoot ACE's, ProTour's or Navigators?


----------



## mitcheyb (Feb 7, 2005)

*small is better*

Hopkins shot aces all the ibo's and only dropped one 8 in like 160 arrows pretty sure that no one did that with fat shafts.Not takinf away from the other shooters they all could kick my a--.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm a big fan of cxl's, they aren't very picky arrows

that being said, i also really like easton lightspeed 3d's too


i'd go with a larger diameter for asa, and a smaller, faster shaft for ibo

fwiw


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Jon Shea said:


> Levi, McCarthy, Hopkins...3D and Fat shafts these guys don't use skinny what's that tell you. They can shoot any arrow they want as long as it's from their sponsors company. McCarthy shoots Fatboy's wouldn't you think Easton would want him to shoot ACE's, ProTour's or Navigators?


well something to keep in mind... levi,mcarthy,hopkins,gillingham,ect.ect. can also guess within a 1/2 a yard of anything they are shooting at. the line cutting ability is what they are after, don't think they are really concerned about the drag/drop so much.


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

I wouldn't shoot ACEs, protours, or navigators or easton new one ACGs for 3D. that would get expensive if you get a group of guys or gals that can bound the 12 ring. You have to shoot what tunes for you or what you like more. I personally like the CX line-jammers with pin knocks so that my friends don't break all of my arrows. lol. I trust my judging ability so I shoot big arrows and want to cut lines. my friend shoots CX Maxima 3D selects because they fly the best for him and he thinks that his scores are higher with them. so shoot what works best for you.


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

This could be the difference between a 10 and a 12 and winning and losing. my friends arrow would have been out with a small shafted arrow. just picture to add to the comment and make it a little more fun.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

victory xringer hvs you can have the fat shaft and not loose any speed.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mx614 said:


> I love it when we get on this one! Here is something noone ever considers. Question for you guys like me who occasionaly MISS a target. I have proved this to myself and wonder if anone else has considered it. Miss a target with a goldtip expedition hunter or an eason axis. And 8 out of 10 times. You will recover an entacct shaft. Mis a target with a 9.3 or a fatboy and your lucky if your able to remove all the pieces off the range. Yes speed is a consideration as well as line cutting capibility. But what about the longivity and toughness of the shaft itself. Not to take away from the thread and hope I don't offend the poster but I would like some feedback on my thought. Thanks andy


 You are thinking all wrong,Why would you plan on missing a target?


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

victory 22HV's are really good as well and dont really lose that much speed 55lbs and i was still hitting the 280 mark for asa and i am with treeman why would you plan on missing LOL :darkbeer:


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Jon Shea said:


> Levi, McCarthy, Hopkins...3D and Fat shafts these guys don't use skinny what's that tell you. They can shoot any arrow they want as long as it's from their sponsors company. McCarthy shoots Fatboy's wouldn't you think Easton would want him to shoot ACE's, ProTour's or Navigators?


actually hopkins doesn't shoot fat shafts...he actually shoots skinny's :darkbeer:


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

BigBucks125 said:


> actually hopkins doesn't shoot fat shafts...he actually shoots skinny's :darkbeer:


actually, he switches back and forth between the two.

he shot gainesville florida's asa shoot last season with 2712's...


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Jeff Hopkins shoots aces for IBO and big Aluminums for ASA.

Chance won the IBO Worlds shooting aces.

Regardless of size shoot a good shot in the middle, and they hit in the middle.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

If I shott ASA I would go large arrow but for IBO I would go light weight.

In the UK we have a 300fps limit and my CXLs chrono in the 290s.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

ttripp said:


> actually, he switches back and forth between the two.
> 
> he shot gainesville florida's asa shoot last season with 2712's...


Sorry I should have clarrified; I was talking IBO, like someone said he shot aces for IBO this past season.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The difference between the Fatboy and the Flatlines is .6 gpi. Over a 28" arrow that is 16.8 grains of difference. Not a lot in my book.

I've been shooting the Fatboys for a couple of years now. Even shot Field with them. My current setup is 57#, 27.5" DL, 26.5" arrow, 100 grain point, and they weight 324 grains. That goes through the chrono at 283fps.

I will say that I shoot ASA, so that is plenty of speed for me. However, if I shot an IBO event, I'd shoot the same setup.

No amount of speed can overcome a poorly judged target. If you miss judge it badly a 270 fps arrow is gonna miss and a 330fps arrow is not gonna be good either. You might get a 5 instead of a 0, but still aren't gonna get a 10 or 12 with a bad number.

I know that may not answer your question real well, but that is my experience with arrows and 3D. Shoot as big as you can as fast as you can and still feel comfortable shooting them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

All responses appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

I shoot the Gold Tip Triple X's with 60# 28.5DL 27" arrow with 50gr nib and mini blazers 328gr 285fps.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

mitcheyb said:


> Hopkins shot aces all the ibo's and only dropped one 8 in like 160 arrows pretty sure that no one did that with fat shafts.Not takinf away from the other shooters they all could kick my a--.


x 10 pro tours..but yea small arrows....going really fast!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Another thing no one has mentioned was what sanction u are shooting. In the Asa missing one line can be as much as 9 points so u really want to have that room for error...

Now if u are shooting for a center 11 in ibo, u can get off missing the 11 and sacrifice only one point. 

It is a heck of a lot more important to get the line in asa. Maybe not more important technically, but it definately can cost more to not get a line in Asa.


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

drockw said:


> Another thing no one has mentioned was what sanction u are shooting. In the Asa missing one line can be as much as 9 points so u really want to have that room for error...
> 
> Now if u are shooting for a center 11 in ibo, u can get off missing the 11 and sacrifice only one point.
> 
> It is a heck of a lot more important to get the line in asa. Maybe not more important technically, but it definately can cost more to not get a line in Asa.


I agree with him, Im switching to Fatboys for everything this year, too many "almost would have had it if I was shooting a fat shaft" shots last year. And with me shooting more ASA then IBO we can only go so fast anyhow.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

jfox said:


> I agree with him, Im switching to Fatboys for everything this year, too many "almost would have had it if I was shooting a fat shaft" shots last year. And with me shooting more ASA then IBO we can only go so fast anyhow.


I shot them last year in Asa and a few ibo shoots. They are really good shooting shafts.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jon Shea said:


> Levi, McCarthy, Hopkins...3D and Fat shafts these guys don't use skinny what's that tell you. They can shoot any arrow they want as long as it's from their sponsors company. McCarthy shoots Fatboy's wouldn't you think Easton would want him to shoot ACE's, ProTour's or Navigators?


 How does this have anything to do with it.Do you think if we shot like Hopkins we would worry about fat or skinny arrows?


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

The other consideration is the difference between dynamic spine and static spine. Once an arrows is launched the spine is in adynamic state. When two different diameters shafts that have the same static spine are released the larger diameter arrow will exhibit a stiffer dynamic spine. For the archer that means you might be able to drop a little in spine and still have a very tunable arrow thusly giving you much more speed.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> How does this have anything to do with it.Do you think if we shot like Hopkins we would worry about fat or skinny arrows?


I'm just saying these guys can shoot any arrow they want. They use different sizes for different games there must be a reason.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

$dabucks said:


> The other consideration is the difference between dynamic spine and static spine. Once an arrows is launched the spine is in adynamic state. When two different diameters shafts that have the same static spine are released the larger diameter arrow will exhibit a stiffer dynamic spine. For the archer that means you might be able to drop a little in spine and still have a very tunable arrow thusly giving you much more speed.


Good point...missed that one. If I go with the Fat Boys they only go down to 500. I'd have to cut them longer than 26" to get close on the dynamic spine.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*arrows*

How would you score look if you shot for centers over shooting for 12s? I know allot of people miss 10s when shooting for 12s, myself included.

And how many how many classes shoot much over the even? I've never really paid much attention on how many shoot over. 

I shot my best scores with fat shafts, but also changed my shooting style.

Good shooting this upcoming year 

Jim


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Bigjim67 said:


> How would you score look if you shot for centers over shooting for 12s? I know allot of people miss 10s when shooting for 12s, myself included.
> 
> And how many how many classes shoot much over the even? I've never really paid much attention on how many shoot over.
> 
> ...


Tbh I shot my first asa last year and shot for center 10's and unfortunately hit mostly... Center 10's. 

Mostly ibo around here and I wasn't confident enough to go for 12's. 

I hit plenty of center 10's, and ut didn't cut it at all. I was quickly quite a few down after just a few 8's and a 5....

I'm prepared this year


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

*Fatboys for me*

I was shooting a smaller shaft and found myself just barely missing lines in tournaments. I went to the fatboys and my scores started going up. I felt that if most of my competition was getting more lines cut with the bigger shaft then I needed to even the playing field

However, I also think that if you can judge yardage and hold a pin still..you should be able to hit where you are aiming. I could've probably shot just as good with my Trophy Ridge Wrath's, but I have confidence in the fatter shaft. I think that you should do what you're comfortable with..everyone is different and has different comforts. Who cares what the pro's shoot for certain tourneys (sorry if that offends anyone). The pro's got to be pro's by doing what was comfortable and natural to them. Now they have companies that sponsor them with the tools that they are comfortable shooting. 

It may be a little expensive, but I say experiment with both shafts and see which one you like the best. Good luck!


----------



## ddemetrius456 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes it is very much true. I am using goldtip ultralight 22 pro series and it achieves high speeds easily
___________________________
Designer Lingerie


----------



## ranger-ray-300 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Wind*



Jon Shea said:


> I'm just saying these guys can shoot any arrow they want. They use different sizes for different games there must be a reason.


Wind is one reason for a switch. those guys are like me I have a bow setup both ways. If higher winds are on the forecast, then a switch to a skinny is in order. Skinny's buck the wind better the chunky shafts. Granted not everyone can do this,so I would go for cutting the line. Shafts aren't the far part for a serious difference to be made. But the cross winds have to be respected.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I go with the Fat shafts because as my friends have pointed out in the past I shoot a lot of lines.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I use the FatBoys. Shot one into the wood frame holding up the target. Hit the trigger by accident. Took my knife and dug it out. Didn't bother it at all. I still did not shoot that arrow until I had time to check it out. It went in straight. Do not know if that helped it or not.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> I use the FatBoys. Shot one into the wood frame holding up the target. Hit the trigger by accident. Took my knife and dug it out. Didn't bother it at all. I still did not shoot that arrow until I had time to check it out. It went in straight. Do not know if that helped it or not.


Fatboys are a VERY resilient arrow. The only one's I've had to cull from the heard are the two that are stuck together (Robin Hood) and the handful I have launched into the woods, never to be seen again. I have never had one break on me or get busted up because of shooting it.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've always preferred the larger diameter unless it's windy. I can judge yardage half descent and figure that I pick up more lines with the larger shafts then I do with the extra trajectory or the skinny arrows. I experiment every year and keep coming back to the fattey shafts.


----------



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

*Aluminum?*

I have read most of the posts and no aluminum takes. I believe that even though they are a little heavier, can come out of the box a little straighter and at times, be a little more forgiving. Any feedback? Its been a while since I have shot them due to a little speed phase I got into but, thinkin about givin them a whirl this year.


p.s. (they also come out of the targets a lil better without soap or lube)


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

My only problem is that they ca nbend easily and you have to be very careful pulling them out of the targets.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Im sticking with the fatty's. Switched from fatboy's to Victory x-ringer's. They fly tru, gave me bullet holes in the paper and im getting the same speed that i was with Lightspeeds. i'll take any advantage i can get.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

commander1 said:


> I have read most of the posts and no aluminum takes. I believe that even though they are a little heavier, can come out of the box a little straighter and at times, be a little more forgiving. Any feedback? Its been a while since I have shot them due to a little speed phase I got into but, thinkin about givin them a whirl this year.
> 
> 
> p.s. (they also come out of the targets a lil better without soap or lube)


If I can get 275'ish speed or a bit better, I go with aluminum everytime..Otherwise CXL SS's, Linejammers, or Fatboys


----------



## hoytbowhuntr502 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ive had good luck out of carbon express, but havent shot line jammers...what does everybody think about them? Im an easton guy but am always trying different stuff.


----------



## xview (Jun 16, 2008)

Everybody will tell you their preference but what works for them may not work for you. Shoot what groups the best for you. I shot Fatboys last year this year I am going to do some experimenting. I shot 29 tourneys last 3D season and can honestly say the fat shafts may have saved a higher score by line cutting <5 instances. I was either in or out. 

Speed isn't everything. 3D Open class shoots 50yrd max. Bowhunter 35yrd max. If you put your information in an archery program. Change the speeds around you will see the speed advantage does not show up until you are out there 40 plus yards anyway.

Speed just cost clubs more money up keeping their targets, and it sells bows. I will take accuracy over speed any day. A miss is a miss. It doesn't matter who misses faster.

Hope this helps


----------

